# Start.htm file. Open?



## imawriter (Apr 30, 2005)

I have had this message show up on my screen at least five or six times and I always cancel it, because I don't know what it is,but it keeps coming back.

This is what it says,

Name-Start.htm
Type-Firefox Document, 1.92KB
From: C:\Program Files\Verizon\OCB\f 616c9a7-4e...

It asks me, "Do you want to open or save this file?"


Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It looks to be part of the Verizon web page.


----------

